# aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig



## gerwinator (22. November 2004)

moin männas ( und mädelz),

ich hatte eben ne heiße diskusion mit willi darüber, wo wir nächstes ma inne brandung fahren. ich meinte ich will ma probieren an nem strand mit ablandich wind zu angeln, weil ich mir ma so gedacht hab, dass man denn evtl. n paar platte überlistet kricht, weil die dorsche dann nich so da sind und die nich immer so schnell am haklen sind, bevor die platten den köder überhaupt wargenommen haben. also das is meine theorie, willi meint dagegen:
hm, ne, glaub ich nicht, keine ahnung, aber , hm, pfff, ne....    #d  

was meint ihr dazu?
gibs erfahrungen? ich will ma nächstes oder übernächstes we probiern.

mfg gerwi


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Ja, das hatten wir in Katharinenhof am Samstag auch so...ist nicht so klasse, denn es sind viele Nemos im geschützten, flachen Wasser unterwegs! Die Platten liegen dann meist auch hinter der letzten Sandbank und schauen zu, was da so langtreibt...so meine Erfahrungen!


----------



## Reppi (23. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Also ich muß gestehen, dass ich früher aus Faulheit/Unwissenheit auch öfter Strände (Schönhagen,Noer) mit ablandigen Wind befischt habe und gerade in Noer dann sehr gut Platte gefangen habe..........
Ist natürlich nicht reprädentativ..  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Waldi (23. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Mir ist es auch schon einigemale wie Reppi ergangen. Wegen Kraut und starkem Wind auf die ruhige Fehmarnseite gewechselt und ablandig geangelt und trozdem sehr gut gefangen und nicht nur Platte. Allerdings sind das Angeltage von 2003 und früher als es noch nicht so viele Nemos gab. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## gerwinator (23. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

würdet ihr denn eher auf grund der nemos davon abraten?
also ich würds echt gerne ma probiern, und im notfall kann man immer noch abbrechen, bevor so viele möchtegerndorsche verangelt werden.


----------



## Riff-Fan (23. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Ich habe auch schon probiert bei ablandig zu fischen ,leider mit mit eher mäßigen Erfolgen.Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das dann sehr viel Kleinfisch unterwegs ist.Aber versuchs ruhig und schreib Deine Erfahrung würde mich interresieren.


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

ist immer so ne sache.
warum gehst du nicht gleich an einen strand wo überwiegend platte gefangen werden ?


----------



## gerwinator (23. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

ganz einfach: ich kenne keinen strand wo überwiegend platte gefangen werden 

also ich in nu nich der brandungsfreak schlecht hin, ich mach das in letzzter zeit nur unheimlich gerne, und ich hab auch schon viel bettlektüre zum thema plattenstrand gelesen und schon einiges ausprobiert. aber das einizge mal wo ich gut platte hatte war im frühjahr( wo die alle so flach wie papier sind) in niobe.
und ich hatte schon immer viel von rosenfelde gehört und war da jez sauch schon, ergebnis war aber auch "nur" dorsche. vielleicht überwerf ich die viecher auch immer oder ich werf zu kurz, keine ahnung.
vielleicht muss ich mal in die eckernförder bucht...
aber so wies im moment aussieht werd ich mit willi am WE nen strand mit auflandig besuchen  

naja, gruß gerwi


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Also ich angel eigentlich nur da wo ich ablandigen Wind hab oder an recht Windstillen Tagen .
Und ich fang so meist besser als an Tagen wo ichs doch mal bei auflandigem Wind probiere .

Grund : 1. Ich angel fast nur an Stellen wos schnell tief wird hier ist den Fischen die Windrichtung und Stärke ziehmlich wurscht .

2. Ich angel meist mit sehr leichtem Gerät (ca 50 gr Wurfgewicht ...)
Das taugt bei auflandigem Wind natürlich garnix aber bei ablandigem Wind kommt man locker weit genug raus und erkennt jeden Biss .

3.Nachts kommen Dorsch und Butt bis auf wenige Meter ans Ufer ran bei Ruhiger See meist sogar dichter als bei Wellengang (so kommts mir zumindest meistens vor). Die Angler meisten schmeißen also eher über den Fisch rüber ...

Das mit den Nemos is natürlich n Nachteil denn die beißen bei ruhiger See wirklich noch öfter als normal aber bei Ruhiger See und leichtem Gerät merkt man wenigstens das da malwieder son Viech dran ist ...
Am Brandungsgerät bei rauher See bemerkt man son Winzling ja meist erst beim Reinholen ...


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Naja, mir wären die Nemos aber viel zu lästig und ich finde, wenn ich mich gezielt an einen ablandigen, demnach flachen Strand setze, dann lege ich es gezielt auf kleine an...und das ist nix für mich!!


----------



## mary_lynch (24. November 2004)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

meine Erfahrung ist, daß im Winter ablandiger Wind schädlicher ist als im Sommer/Herbst/Frühjahr. Ich angel gerne bei ablandigem Wind; allerdings nur unter der Bedingung, daß es am Strand windstill ist - Steilküste etc. Nach mehreren Tagen auflandigem Wind geht es im Herbst super auf Platte, wenn der Wind dann gedreht hat.


----------



## Rosi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Bei ablandigem Sturm kannst du super auf einer Seebrücke fangen. Der letzte Sturm war leider auflandig, da war ich froh, daß die Brücke ein Geländer hat.


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ist immer so ne sache.
> warum gehst du nicht gleich an einen strand wo überwiegend platte gefangen werden ?



Na, dann gibt doch mal ein Geheimnis aus deiner Erfahrungskiste preis. Wo ist denn ein Strand, wo überwiegend Platte gefangen wird?  

sunny #h


----------



## Waldi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Zurich bei Harlingen in Holland.
Wenn Du da ein Dorsch fängst geb ich das Angeln auf.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## burti (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Zurich bei Harlingen in Holland.
> Wenn Du da ein Dorsch fängst geb ich das Angeln auf.


Ein Freund von mir hat letzten Sommer am Abschlussdeich ,nähe Zurich, einenen (mini-) Dorsch gefangen und auf Terschelling fängt man sie auch vereinzelt.
Also Waldi riskiere nicht zu viel, denn nicht mehr angeln wäre doch zum :c 

Gruß 
Burti

PS: Zum Glück ist die Gefahr trotz allem recht gering


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Kennt ihr auch einen Strand an der deutschen Ostseeküste?

sunny #h


----------



## Waldi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Ne sunny, ich kenne keinen.
burti, danke für die Warnung. Ich habe jedenfalls in den vielen Jahren die ich dort schon hinfahre immer nur Flundern und ab April bis Ende September auch mal gute Aale gefangen. Es konnen aber schon ein paar km Richtung Abschlußdeich den Unterschied ausmachen. Wenn man aber genau in Zurich gegenüber dem Angelladen übern Deich geht und dort angelt bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## burti (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

@Waldi
na dann besteht ja keine Gefahr, dass Johann demnächst einen treuen Kunden verliert.  
Und wenn sich doch aus Versehen ein Dorsch, in selbstmörderischer Absicht, nach Zurich verirren sollte -- wenn interessiert schon sein Geschwätz von gestern.  
Aber angeln aufgeben :c , dass geht einfach gar nicht. :g 

@sunny
tut mir leid, aber Ostsee ist nicht gerade mein Revier.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr auch einen Strand an der deutschen Ostseeküste?
> 
> sunny #h



Ich kann da nur Dazendorf (vor Fehmarn) empfehlen. Reiner Sandstrand! Sicher gibt es dort auch Dorsche, aber ich und einige andere Angler haben und hatten dort mehr Platten als Dorsche.......


----------



## gerwinator (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

moin,

also kein strand an dieser weiten deutschen ostseeküste hat mein bescheidenes brandungsgeschirr öfter gesehen als dazendorf....
dorsch, dorsch und nochmals dorsch hab ich da gefangen, aber seit ca 4 jahren die ich gelegentlichg in der brandung angel, noch nicht eine platte. im sund, in flügge und scharbeutz dagegen hatte ich schon platte. letztes jahr war mir der angelgott auch so gnädig mir tatsächlich ne uferscholle aus süssau auszugegben; war aber nur zufall das ich die erkannt habe als fisch, wollte ich erst in spartopf scmeißen (von wegn 5 markstück und so  ) 

naja, ende april anfang mai sollte es dann aber mal wieder klappen, da weiß ich schon an welche strände ich muss 


gruß gerwinator


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> also kein strand an dieser weiten deutschen ostseeküste hat mein bescheidenes brandungsgeschirr öfter gesehen als dazendorf....
> dorsch, dorsch und nochmals dorsch hab ich da gefangen, aber seit ca 4 jahren die ich gelegentlichg in der brandung angel, noch nicht eine platte. im sund, in flügge und scharbeutz dagegen hatte ich schon platte. letztes jahr war mir der angelgott auch so gnädig mir tatsächlich ne uferscholle aus süssau auszugegben; war aber nur zufall das ich die erkannt habe als fisch, wollte ich erst in spartopf scmeißen (von wegn 5 markstück und so  )
> ...



Wir hatten in DD immer gut Platte. Wenn Du große Platten willst musst Du auf die Schönberger Seebrücke ......


----------



## gerwinator (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

ok, alles klar! wann denn? kommt wer mit?
dumm is nur das ich jez in 25 tagen abi screib und mich eher nicht an der küste aufhalten sollte 
hat heute aber leider auch nicht geklappt und schwupps hatte ich mit einma die wathosen an und bin durchs wasser gestiefelt....

naja, nach der laichzeit schlag ich zu


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Schau Dir mal die Fotos an. Im Schönberger Seebrücken Thread sind einige zu sehen.....


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*

Jo, die Platten kann ich nur empfehlen  Habe da so meine Erfahrungen....Denise weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## Reppi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*



> Kennt ihr auch einen Strand an der deutschen Ostseeküste?


Definitiv Noer !
Da habe ich sehr gut Platte gefangen und wenn es hoch kam mal einen Dorsch ( der wohl glaubte, ein Platter zu sein |supergri )


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: aus der kategorie: schon probiert? - heute: ablandig*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv Noer !
> Da habe ich sehr gut Platte gefangen und wenn es hoch kam mal einen Dorsch ( der wohl glaubte, ein Platter zu sein |supergri )



Wo liegt denn der Strand, habe ich ja noch nie was von gehört? Oder ist das ne Abkürzung die man man eigentlich kennen sollte?

sunny


----------

